# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > حرفه ای: سورس بازی فکر بکر (بازی و حدس اعداد)

## SHD.NET

سلام  .این سورس بازیه فکره بکره که فکر می کنم شما تا حالا اون رو به صورت بازی با رنگ دیده باشید .
در اینجا شما باید ده تا عدد رو حدس بزنید . در نهایت بازی با توجه به مدت زمان بازی و تعداد دفعات تمرین به شما امتیاز میده. موفق باشید

عکس از محیط بازی :



*برای دانلود بازی کلیک کنید .*

برای راحتی کاربران ، بازی در این پست ضمیمه شد.

----------

